# Chic Choc Vacancies



## telemon10 (Feb 21, 2014)

We have at least 2 openings in our trip to one of the roadside huts in the campground near Gite du Mt-Albert at Gaspesie Park, March 10-15 (the hut sleeps eight).   If you are interested in joining for all or part of the week send an email to sdfaccio   at  gmail  dot  com.

If you have not been to the Chic Chocs, you'd be more then welcome to  join our tours or do your own thing.  This will be my 10th consecutive  trip, so we know the region and terrain well.  There are also miles of  groomed nordic trails right from the huts and it's also a great place for snowshoeing.

The hut is heated with a woodstove and has electricity.  There is a communal, heated bathhouse that serves the 6 huts.

Here are some video testimonials from past years:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5QdGbxGv4o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdDvdIkvyEk


----------



## telemon10 (Mar 3, 2014)

Still several spaces available!  Very affordable and comfy hut for the skiing opportunities ($30/day/person).  There is also a cat-ski operation if you're into that sort of thing.


----------

